# carbide tiped chain



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever used one of those carbide chain saw chains? I figure they are sure to stay sharper during milling but the question is....is it long enough to make it worth the extra dough?


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

154 views-0 replies...So I guess not many people use them. I don't (so take what I say with that in mind) Everything dulls, carbide will dull slower than steel...but still dull eventually. To sharpen carbide you will need diamond files (or a diamond grinder) so add that to the initial cost of the already pricey chain. And if you hit something (rock-metal) I think the carbide is screwed just as bad or worse than regular steel ? I work with dozens of tree services, I don't know of any of them using carbide tipped chains, for what that is worth. I am also pretty sure companies like Lucas sawmills who use chains for their slabbing attachments use regular steel chain, not carbide tips, more food for thought.


.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

i don t know about the saw chains ,but i worked on a circle mill when i was younger and they tried to use the carbide teeth, they did stay sharp longer -half a day for regular teeth, up to 3 days for carbide teeth unless the sawyer hit something. it could be the smallest little rock and if the tooth chipped the least little bit it was no good, even when replacing blade with a fresh one you had to be extra careful not to set the saw down so as to chip a tooth, harder to sharpen,more expensive to sharpen,higher per tooth cost and sharpening equipment is more expensive. anyway after a couple weeks of all that company decided was cheaper in the long run to run regular teeth. hope this helps.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

All very good points and it was the answer I sort of expected. Its like those "as seen on tv" products. You really want them to wor as advertised but deep down you know they don't. Lol. I just hate sharpening. Check these pics of my latest milling adventure. Big ole sycamore. Now if I can just keep it from doing something evil while it dries


----------

